# Cheftalk.com cook book ?



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I was thinking allot about foodnfotos thread on chefs and the way they write recipes.

maybe somehow we can start to compile recipes from vast resourses right here on cheftalk.

Just think about it, We have people from all over the world and people in almost every possible part of the industry,Chefs,Pastry chefs,Writers,photografers,FOH,purchasing,catering ,private chefs...The list goes on and on.

Wouldn't it be fun to set up a format for a book and do a seasonal and regional book.

I know it would become a best seller:chef: :bounce: 
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I think you're onto something, CC.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Shimmer propose to put together a recipe booklet earlier this week. Right 

here ...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Great idea!! There is a WORLD of information on this site! How can I help?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Way, way cool idea! :bounce:

Not a small job, though. Would this be a virtual book or hard copy?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I was thinking it would be a hard copy. It's a good idea, and I'm willing to contribute some time.


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

That is a fantastic idea. I may be able to contribute some time to help after the holidays.

By the by, I've been away for a while, opeing a new place. Good to be back, hope all of you are well.

Peace,
kmf


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Works for me. Depending on how serious this ends up to be perhaps a committee to break up jobs. Find an agent, writing, gathering etc.
Count me in. Mich can do a lot, after all, she did the mis en place, put together the recipe and is now just sitting back and baking. Nothing else to do


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I wouldn't say that, chrose, but come January, I MAY have a bit more time to help out. For now, I'm getting a lot of work (I'm happy to say). 

I will definitely be up for compiling a book.


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

I'm in, too. I have a lot of writing and editorial experience in my background, so I could help out with that if it is needed/desired.

Excellent idea! I love projects!

SlaveGirl
http://www.restaurantslave.com


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK, so CC you started it....what comes next?


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Shroom, I've catalogued just about every recipe I've done in the last 10 years. Let me know how I can help. How do we go about this?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Perhaps I should ask foodnfoto if she has any ideas about how to get things off the ground,she may have contacts because of her background.
I,m not really sure how to go about this, I mean I'm sure we can compile some wonderful recipes and come up with the concept and as iv'e read here we have some expertise in writing ETC.

maybe I should talk to Nicko as well,perhapes because of our live chats with a couple people who are publishes we can get a tip or two from them as well.
any other ideas?
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I can e-mail a couple of publicists that I know to see what's what....so is this self-plublished? 
Going to others in the biz is real good idea.
Nicko would be the guy to negoiate....
J


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

That would be great shroom,
Thanks
cc


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

My mother in law recently published a book (self), it's on Amazon now, etc., and doing fairly well. I will ask her for any good contacts she may have, just to see if she has any advice or things to look out for.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks allot slavegirl


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I wud be hapee to prufreed and spel-chek.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

To Funny Mezz!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Mezz, PLEEZ!! U shud no ther r to p's in "happee".


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'd be happy to do whatever I can, but I sure can't spell!
Just a question. who will this sell to? profesionals or non?

Why? I have always thought a cookbook relating to themes for the professional chef was needed. Even a list of recipes that tie into a theme with-out the actual recipe would be helpful (a source book for chefs). After all, it seems to me that's when we all turn to each other for some imput. We don't always need an exact recipe, but we need ideas to save us from looking thru countless books. Like your Moulan Rouge (see I can't spell) party where even you Cape Chef wanted some feed back......????
With-in that concept, food styling ideas (they wouldn't have to be photos, even drawings of carvings or simple show piece ideas) designed for the AVERAGE chef to pull off. 

Perhaps I'm alittle over board on the visual myself but I loved creating buffets with a theme and can do some really fun things with desserts, there's alot that can be done with the hot side too! But this kind of info. is never shown in pro books or combined into one book. I think that their needs to be a source to help busy head chefs pull off a theme. Group contribution and feed back like we have at this forum is what every chef needs.

Themes:
Italian night
Mardi Gras
Easter
Fourth of July
Wine tasting
Forties event
New Years Eve
Moulan Rouge
St. Pats day
Mardi Gras

or if obvious holidays are too easy do the wine tasting menus or the moulan rouge parties, all of our students chefs have tons of themes they can't figure out how to do....


????? Yes, No? Just my two cents.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Well...there's always how to do cooking demos on two burners in the middle of the road....
I like the themes too, I think it can be geared to proficient non-chef and pro alike....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroom, I just pictuered you in the middle of a road with your burners sauteeing chanterrels with 20 hungry foragers in line and a big moose sniffing around 

Wendy, I love your idea. I have looked for help many times on cheftalk on themes. I do so many theme events is crazy. My clients might be staying with me for up to two weeks, with 3 squares a day ++++,So I am always looking for ways to add some excitment and adventure to there stay.I agree there really isn't a book that Pro chefs or serius foodies can turn to for ideas.

I like to do things alittle out of the norm with themes..IE Polinesian,Indian,middle eastern,scandinavian,Tapas,east/west fusion, and on and on. I even do a mashed potato sundie bar with assorted potatoes and lots of savory toppings and the guest make there own "potato"sundie.they love it.

But to have a book with helpful ideas,recipes and visual would help me a great deal.
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Funny guy!!! I have never lived in a moose infested area...deer absolutely (they ship deer out of the Missouri parks because they are ssooooo overpopulated). There is nothing like cooking fresh found chanterelles or morels in the middle of a state park...alittle no alot of 40% cream and bagettes!!! Life is good.

I love the theme idea....
The "How to give cooking demos at a Farmer's Market" will be another book.....


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've had that idea lurking in the back of my head for years now with sweet tables, it's one of my favorite things to do. I'd love to do a sweet table book for pro pastry chefs on themes! 

I wonder how hard it is to get permission to reference other books for specific recipes?

In my head I could see this as a reference tool basicly. Something every chefs needs on his desk. Actually it's something every manager or F & B dirrector needs too. If we could present ideas both approperiate menus with some illustration they could reference their own recipes (but we should have a couple great recipes to offer). Then when that client calls they can go down our list with almost imediate feed back. You can even spin this off into just h.d. parties or just sweet tables, etc... ON THEME??!. 

Or is there a reference that helps chefs like: what to do when you bought 20 cases of button mushrooms or 7 cases of strawberries and the party canceled????

Right now lots of books play out the theme, like tapas but as a chef you can't own everybook on every topic.

Sometimes it's just showing how to take the familar and give it a little twist into your theme. For instance: in pastries (sorry what I'm most familar with) for an Italian night dinner all the desserts don't HAVE to be Italian. You can make a cake that looks exactly like a plate of spegetti and meatballs (truffle meatballs) and that works in great.
Authentic is great, but sometimes you can play and be even more successful on a theme. Hope I made sense?


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

i think it's a really great idea, and it seems like something that would sell well to the general public if marketed the right way.

i'd be happy to contribute photos, recipes, or writing from my journal from when i was in italy.

hope it actually happens!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Food for thought:

A bit off topic but....has anyone actually gathered any info on where we all reside? For instance, theres quite alot of us from the Chicago area (at least I think so). There's also a couple from sourthern WI and central IL. Some southern WI people can be in Chicago before I could from it's burbs. If there was enough interest we might be able to break off into groups, if that worked for gathering info.?

Although information can be shared over the net the exchange of photos, layouts and drawings wouldn't be as easy. 

Also I don't know if anyone else has wondered about this, BUT what's stopping another person or business from stealing our concept if we post on line?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The fact that it's Cheftalk.com and Nicko owns the rights.

Having ideas and following through are two different things, so for someone to run with it is kinda unlikely, they wouldn't have the backing of the site....that is where the majority of the marketing/PR will be generated from....


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

This non-chef and cookbook collector would like to see lots of appetizer recipes in your book!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

You can count me in!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

If we all contributed, we are talking about volumes here!! I would like a book with just recipes- with interesting sections, not the familiar appetizers, salads, etc, etc, but things like:

"One Bowl Wonders (When Time is Limited)"

"Dishes to Die For (Delectable Delicacies)" 

Or maybe not... it makes sense in my head, but now I can't think of good examples... sorry....never mind....

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

You're right Shimmer. For an "all-recipe" book, organising the Recipe Forum is all you need to do. 

No, this book should be original, special, and definitely different. It should reflect the character of Cheftalk, but it must also be useful.

Maybe we should lay down some submission criteria? For example:

- New concepts that are original to the author
- Favourite recipes of the chef
- What's the next 'sensible' trend? A panel of opinions..
- The most useful concept/techniques/recipes that you've learned in your food industry career (or other career)


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

I know I came late to this discussion, but it looks like it's just getting off the ground. I'd like to volunteer some of my time too. I think this is a great idea, and might even morph into something charitable--like proceeds going to budding chefs; a ChefTalk.com scholarship of sorts.

I have much experience in the kitchens, but am currently heading toward a new career in Food Studies--with emphasis on world religions, cultures, ethics. I would be willing to research the origin of any recipe, ktichen, restaurant, whatever this book decides it wants to be about.

Also, Shimmer, is this the sort of concept you had in mind?

One-Pot Cakes

Take care all,

and keep up the momentum.............

flash


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think this is a great idea, we could actually use it to help raise money for a chartity. I would have to find a publisher plus we would need some testers to test all of the recipes. It would be a big project I would imagine.

Great idea.


----------

